# Điều trị hồ bơi



## vtkong (16/9/20)

Một cách dễ dàng để tăng cường là đến thăm hồ bơi. Hồ bơi hiện là nơi chữa nhiều bệnh. Bạn có thể tận hưởng lợi ích của hồ bơi với lợi ích của cơ thể của bạn quanh năm, ngay cả trong sương giá nghiêm trọng. 

Lợi ích hồ bơi
1. Bơi lội giúp phát triển cơ corset. Việc đến hồ bơi sẽ giúp giữ cho cơ thể có một thể trạng tốt và củng cố các khớp. Bể bơi sẽ giúp ích rất nhiều cho những người có lối sống ít vận động và bị cong vẹo cột sống. Khi bơi, một tư thế đẹp được hình thành.

2. Đến bể bơi là một bài tập thể dục nhịp điệu , vì vậy nó sẽ giúp bạn tiết kiệm tác dụng của lượng calo dư thừa. Nhưng chị em cần biết rằng bơi lội với “liều lượng” lớn sẽ khiến vóc dáng trở nên nam tính. Khi bơi, các cơ bắp tay, hông và vai được phát triển mạnh mẽ. Bạn có thể nhìn vào những người bơi và hiểu được hình dạng của bạn trong quá trình bơi dài. Giải pháp tối ưu là bạn nên đến hồ bơi 2-3 lần một tuần, trong khi bơi không quá 500 mét. Điều này sẽ chỉ làm cho hình dáng của bạn tốt hơn.

3. Bể là một cách dễ dàng để làm cứng. Bơi lội có tác dụng rất tích cực đối với hệ tim mạch và hô hấp, tăng cường hệ miễn dịch và tăng khả năng chống lại virus.

4. Bơi trong bể bơi có tác dụng tốt đối với hệ thần kinh: giúp cải thiện giấc ngủ, giảm bớt tác động của căng thẳng. 

Hồ bơi chữa được những bệnh gì?
1. Thần kinh

Nước đồng thời làm thư giãn và tiếp thêm sinh lực. Tất cả điều này dẫn đến sự cân bằng của hệ thống thần kinh, điều chỉnh kích thích và ức chế. Bơi lội (giống như các loại hoạt động thể chất khác) có thể giúp chống lại căng thẳng. Hồ bơi điều trị trẻ em bị rối loạn vận động thần kinh (tics), nói lắp, rối loạn giấc ngủ.

2. Các bệnh về khớp, hoại tử xương

Với những bệnh như vậy, không phải tất cả các hoạt động thể chất đều được hiển thị. Hồ bơi - như một hoạt động nhẹ - là một thành phần của điều trị viêm khớp, chứng khô khớp và hoại tử xương. Bơi lội giúp thư giãn các cơ bị kẹp do co thắt, xoa bóp các mô xung quanh khớp, cải thiện lưu lượng bạch huyết, chữa lành mô sụn và giảm mức độ sưng khớp. Và tất cả điều này với tải tối thiểu trên chúng. 

3. Đĩa đệm lồi và thoát vị

Bơi lội có thể giúp duy trì thể trạng của người bị thoát vị đĩa đệm mà không cần phẫu thuật. Hồ lô chữa được những chỗ lồi lõm nhỏ (tiền thoát vị). Nhưng khi đã bị thoát vị, bơi lội thường xuyên sẽ giúp tránh các triệu chứng trầm trọng hơn - đau không thể chịu được, tàn tật, cứng các cử động. Điều này được thúc đẩy bởi sự lưu thông máu được cải thiện, tăng cường các cơ ở lưng, giúp giải phóng đĩa đệm bị tổn thương.

4. Tê liệt

Bơi trong hồ bơi là cách ngăn ngừa đột quỵ, và do đó tê liệt. 

Khi mất một phần cử động, bơi lội và hoạt động dưới nước sẽ là một công cụ phục hồi chức năng mạnh mẽ và là một trong số ít các lựa chọn cho hoạt động thể chất.

5. Phục hồi sau chấn thương

Việc phục hồi các chấn thương của hệ cơ xương khớp (gãy xương, gai cột sống, gãy sụn chêm…) cũng được thực hiện hiệu quả tại bể bơi. Bơi lội giúp cải thiện chuyển động sau chấn thương, giảm đau và cho phép các cơ phục hồi. 
freewebclassifieds.net -&nbspfreewebclassifieds Resources and Information.
nguyendunga5的个人资料 -  now直播交流论坛 -  Powered by Discuz!
nguyendunga5
History Hub
Galter Health Sciences Library & Learning Center | Sign in
nguyendunga5 » Детский сад "Капелька"
http://www.chimisal.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1369811
https://ola.oi.edu.sg/forums/user/nguyendunga5
https://colorado.budtrader.com/author/nguyendunga5/
http://wd.ua/user/nguyendunga5/
http://www.megafon.net/en/business-directory/user/profile/195286
http://3drus.ru/index.php?subaction=userinfo&user=nguyendunga5
http://imfl.sci.pfu.edu.ru/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=forumprofile;u=1120347
http://www.bsaa.edu.ru/bitrix/rk.ph...Wf9NvuEG6CLSyM6z_VSbiUU6JZVhKOQ40aqg-Ux4/edit
https://visual.ly/users/benjaminbuchanan08kyxsqe/portfolio
http://www.discoverbits.in/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga5
https://www.instructables.com/member/nguyendunga5/
http://crystalise.co.za/dev/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=133907
http://gel-nail-polish.co.uk/user/profile/14557
https://www.menorcadillo.net/author/nguyendunga5/
http://chernousovajazz.ru/user/nguyendunga5/
https://www.blurb.com/user/nguyendunga5
https://www.gaiaonline.com/profiles/nguyendunga5/45163125/
http://en.ask-ans.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga5
http://www.albaservicemarmi.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1189135
http://www.typemock.com/answers/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga5
http://www.mickartvideo.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1608573
http://www.iscenf.rnu.tn/site/index...tion=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=444016
http://old.kam-pod.gov.ua/user/nguyendunga5/
http://finger.sentav.com/user/nguyendunga5/
http://georgia-news.org/user/nguyendunga5/
https://www.empowher.com/users/nguyendunga5
http://www.cnccode.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga5
http://www.usafreeclassifieds.org/classifieds/user/profile/142983
https://menak.ru/user/nguyendunga5/
http://mifato.ru/author/nguyendunga5/
http://xn--80aakbafh6ca3c.xn--p1ai/user/nguyendunga5/
https://setiweb.ssl.berkeley.edu/beta/team_display.php?teamid=883441
http://web.imim.mcu.edu.tw/zh-hant/comment/483607#comment-483607
http://xn--d1abamebfd0avbpdfcx6e.xn--p1ai/user/nguyendunga5/
http://prima-ballett.de/user/nguyendunga5/
https://weblib.lib.umt.edu/redirect...Wf9NvuEG6CLSyM6z_VSbiUU6JZVhKOQ40aqg-Ux4/edit
http://quoratravel.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga5
https://mail.34782.ru/user/nguyendunga5/
http://board4me.com/user/profile/124259
https://listswapper.com/author/nguyendunga5/
https://sundaynews.info/user/nguyendunga5/
http://uaeartnews.com/new/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=26139
http://www.buyselltrademyanmar.com/user/profile/272147
http://rust.freelan.biz/index.php?subaction=userinfo&user=nguyendunga5
https://lookbook.nu/user/7872382-Nguy-n
https://genius.com/nguyendunga5
http://mpempt.cea.unc.edu.ar/forums...ncias-experiencia-con-alumnos-de-informatica/
http://galerie.ghf-ev.org/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga5
https://www.pinterest.com/benjaminbuchanan08kyxsqe/
https://www.princeclassified.com/user/profile/92925
http://patslondon.co.uk/author/nguyendunga5
https://www.adpost4u.com/user/profile/111484
http://e-kafstires.gr/kafstires/the...ption=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=51136
https://www.vocabulary.com/profiles/B1W9DPTWD5CEA6
http://ww2.telechat.info/author/nguyendunga5/
http://www.sicipiscine.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=450052
https://www.treasury.gov/cgi-bin/re...Wf9NvuEG6CLSyM6z_VSbiUU6JZVhKOQ40aqg-Ux4/edit
http://pandora.nla.gov.au/external....Wf9NvuEG6CLSyM6z_VSbiUU6JZVhKOQ40aqg-Ux4/edit
http://www.quickregister.us/classifieds/user/profile/130945
https://c4classifieds.com/uae/author/nguyendunga5/
http://www.laboratoriodellessere.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=473989
https://vuf.minagricultura.gov.co/Lists/Informacin Servicios Web/DispForm.aspx?ID=12539
https://gorod-lugansk.com/user/nguyendunga5/
http://yed.yworks.com/support/qa/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga5
https://www.vox.com/users/benjaminbuch
http://millenniumtechnology.in/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=3025276
http://blakesector.scumvv.ca/index.php?title=Google_doc_Sealpoolvn
6. Béo phì, thừa cân

Ngày nay cả người lớn và trẻ em trên toàn thế giới đều bị béo phì. Cân nặng quá mức dẫn đến căng thẳng lớn cho hệ tim mạch và hệ cơ xương. May mắn thay, bạn có thể điều trị béo phì và chống lại trọng lượng dư thừa trong hồ bơi: trao đổi chất, lưu thông máu được cải thiện, và lượng calo dư thừa và chất béo tích tụ dần dần được đốt cháy.


----------

